# Darstellungsprobleme Konqueror und Okular (KDE4)

## trbl

Hallo...

unter KDE4 kommt es, beim scrollen im Konqueror und Okular, immer wieder dazu dass Zeilen/Abschnitte doppelt oder ineinander liegend dargestellt werden, oder ganze Teile einer Seite mit nicht näher definierbarem Inhalt überdeckt werden. Nach langem googeln konnte ich keine Hinweise auf mein Problem finden. Bin ich denn der einzige bei dem diese Effekte auftreten?

Ein weiteres, selten auftretendes Problem ist, dass nach dem Login die halbe Kontrolleiste einen schwarzen Hintergrund hat. Bei aktiviertem Compositing tritt dieser Fehler seltener auf als bei deaktiviertem Compositing.

Überdeckter Text in Okular und so sieht der Abschnitt richtig aus.

Mehrfachdarstellung in Okular, die dann Teilweise überlappt und so sieht der Abschnitt richtig aus.

Das sind jetzt nur Beispiele mit Okular, aber im Konqueror treten die gleichen Probleme mit gleicher Häufigkeit auf. In KDE-Fremder Software (z.B. FF) konnte ich die Probleme bislang noch nicht beobachten. 

Meine System:

 KDE 4.4.4

 xorg-server 1.7.6

 mesa 7.8.2

 xf86-video-ati 6.13.0

 kernel 2.6.34

 Compositing ist aktiviert.

 Gruß

 Trouble

----------

## franzf

Hej,

Welche Qt-Version verwendest du? Welches Grapchicssystem?

Eigentlich schau das sehr nach einem Problem mit Grafikkarte/-treiber aus. Welche Karte/Treiber verwendest du?

// edit, ok, Treiber hast du ja mitgeliefert  :Smile: 

Hast du schonmal den 6.13.1 versucht? Kartenversion wäre nicht schlecht, evtl. geht bei dir ja auch der radeon.

----------

## firefly

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Hast du schonmal den 6.13.1 versucht? Kartenversion wäre nicht schlecht, evtl. geht bei dir ja auch der radeon.

 

Öhm xf86-video-ati 6.13.0 ist der radeon treiber  :Wink:  vielleicht meinst du den fglrx treiber (ati-drivers). Aber die neusten Versionen funktionieren nur noch mit R600 oder neueren chips (momentan alle HDXXXX karten)

----------

## franzf

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Öhm xf86-video-ati 6.13.0 ist der radeon treiber  vielleicht meinst du den fglrx treiber (ati-drivers). Aber die neusten Versionen funktionieren nur noch mit R600 oder neueren chips (momentan alle HDXXXX karten)

 

Sry, bin unbedarfter nvidia-Benutzer  :Wink:  Ich dachte das wäre irgend ein alter, ich kenn mich bei dem ati/radeon/fglrx/...-Wirrwarr einfach nicht aus...

----------

## trbl

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Welche Qt-Version verwendest du? Welches Grapchicssystem?
> 
> Hast du schonmal den 6.13.1 versucht? Kartenversion wäre nicht schlecht, evtl. geht bei dir ja auch der radeon.

 

qt 4.6.2

VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670]

ich benutze ausschliesslich den offenen Treiber, ich kann das fglrx-zeugs nicht leiden   :Confused: 

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Eigentlich schau das sehr nach einem Problem mit Grafikkarte/-treiber aus. Welche Karte/Treiber verwendest du?

 

Ich denke, dass sich ein Problem mit der Grafikkarte/Treiber auch auf Nicht-KDE-Anwendungen auswirken müßten, womit auch der Firefox betroffen wäre. Im Firefox konnte ich das Problem aber noch nicht beobachten. In den virtuellen Maschinen (VMWare-Workstation), die auf dem gleichen System laufen, habe ich keine derartigen Darstellungsprobleme.

Ich installiere mal schnell den Acroread, um zu sehen ob der die gleichen Probleme wie der Okular hat... nein, im Acroread sind die Probleme nicht zu beobachten.

Danke für die Antworten

Gruß

Trouble

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Auch ich würde vermuten dass das Problem beim Grafik Treiber und/oder deren Konfiguration zu suchen ist,

ich hatte speziell mit ATI und KDE4 schon sehr ähnliche Darstellungsfehler. (ja auch nur in einzelnen/wenigen Programmen wie zb konsole)

----------

## trbl

Hallo...

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Auch ich würde vermuten dass das Problem beim Grafik Treiber und/oder deren Konfiguration zu suchen ist,
> 
> ich hatte speziell mit ATI und KDE4 schon sehr ähnliche Darstellungsfehler. (ja auch nur in einzelnen/wenigen Programmen wie zb konsole)

 

Nach der Umstellung auf KMS scheint mein Problem behoben zu sein, dafuer fühlt sich das System deutlich träger an. In Okular kann man jetzt gelegentlich sehen, wie Texte übereinander geschoben werden, dann aber die Anzeige von selbst neu aufgebaut wird, was dann wieder für eine leserliche darstellung sorgt. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der Code um KMS zwar funktioniert, aber noch wenig optimiert ist und sich dieses Problem im lauf der Zeit von selbst behebt. 

Seit der Umstellung von xorg-server 1.3.x auf 1.5.x bin ich ja einiges gewöhnt was flüssiges arbeiten mit dem System angeht. Seinerzeit war plötzlich das arbeiten mit Eclipse unmöglich, da ich um ein vielfaches schneller getippt habe als das System die Zeichen auf den Bildschirm gebracht hat. Selbst updates wurden von den Compiler-Ausgaben ausgebremst. Nunja, das ist Vergangenheit...

Dank für die Antworten

Gruß Trouble

----------

## trbl

Ein Problem ist geblieben, dass bei deaktiviertem Compositing die hälfte der Kontrollleiste mit schwarzem Hintergrund daher kommt.

Compositing deaktiviert

Compositing aktiviert

Wenn ich nach dem Login kurz das Compositing aktiviere und es gleich wieder deaktiviere, ist der Fehler weg, bis zum nächsten Login.

Gruß

Trouble

----------

